# Spanish language



## Karlsson (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello!
Can anybody tell me where can I learn spanish language for free. I came in Spain a few weeks ago and I'm new here. I'd be appreciate for more info about that my question.

Thnaks !


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Karlsson said:


> Hello!
> Can anybody tell me where can I learn spanish language for free. I came in Spain a few weeks ago and I'm new here. I'd be appreciate for more info about that my question.
> 
> Thnaks !


Meet Spaniards, Drink in bars, - That't the best way. Try your local Ayuntamiento - they may do free or subsidised classes. 

Alternatively why not join the library, or use one of the many language things on the net, for example livemocha or similar.

What level of Spanish do you have?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The best place to learn Spanish for free is to go on line and see if they're any sites that offer free correspondant lessons. Also if you read a spanish dictionary, watch spanish tv, listen to the radio, listen to people talking, try talking to them??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Karlsson (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks jojo


----------



## Karlsson (Aug 24, 2010)

yep, I heard that I have to go to the local ajuntament but wasn't sure. I've got none language level ... just a few words but I'm learning very quickly . That's why I prefer a teacher. Everybody has a method for hisself/ herself.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Meet Spaniards, Drink in bars, - That't the best way.


 What a civilised way to learn, I shall be pleased to indulge this evening, nothing wrong with drinking with the locals!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hepa said:


> What a civilised way to learn, I shall be pleased to indulge this evening, nothing wrong with drinking with the locals!!


JEJE I always find drinking the best way to learn... Gives your confidence a real boost!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Karlsson said:


> yep, I heard that I have to go to the local ajuntament but wasn't sure. I've got none language level ... just a few words but I'm learning very quickly . That's why I prefer a teacher. Everybody has a method for hisself/ herself.


Is there an _Escuela Oficial de Idiomas_ nearby? (state-run language school)
Also, I know that in my region one of the local private catholic schools also had _español para extranjeros._

If you're willing to tell me what city you're in, I could do a quick search. 

Good luck!


----------



## Karlsson (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in Valencia, Halydia.


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

As Steve said, Livemocha is pretty good for internet use, I have just started with it and it allows interaction with other members also trying to learn.

Steve is also right about the bar thing hehe...I remember my last trip, I found myself in a bar chatting away with all the locals. I doubt anyone could understand me but at least I chatted


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Karlsson said:


> I'm in Valencia, Halydia.


If you're looking for proper classes, the city of Valencia has made a guide for foreigners. At the end of the guide is a list of organizations that work with foreigners. Look at the column "Spanish classes" and contact the organization to see what they offer. These classes _could_ possibly be free. 
http://www.valencia.es/ayuntamiento/bienestarsocial.nsf/0/1433298B397C3474C12573210035906F/$FILE/annexe3_directory%20of%20entities.pdf?OpenElement&=lang=1

Also, the foreigners guide is found at: Ayuntamiento de Valencia. Bienestar Social. Programas

Here is a list of Spanish language schools accredited by the Cervantes institute: El español en España (Instituto Cervantes). Resultados de la búsqueda por mapa.

Finally, Valencia's public language school DOES offer Spanish, but you may have missed the sign-up period: 
Departamento de Español


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

halydia said:


> If you're looking for proper classes, the city of Valencia has made a guide for foreigners. At the end of the guide is a list of organizations that work with foreigners. Look at the column "Spanish classes" and contact the organization to see what they offer. These classes _could_ possibly be free.
> http://www.valencia.es/ayuntamiento/bienestarsocial.nsf/0/1433298B397C3474C12573210035906F/$FILE/annexe3_directory%20of%20entities.pdf?OpenElement&=lang=1
> 
> Also, the foreigners guide is found at: Ayuntamiento de Valencia. Bienestar Social. Programas
> ...


WOW - What an information packed posting!!! You are like a breathing wikipedia - I want one!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> WOW - What an information packed posting!!! You are like a breathing wikipedia - I want one!!!




I said I was going to help.


----------

